# Roger & Chocolate



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Good Day 

I am a noob to this forum, to start off with an introduction, In May I received a feral peeper I estimated that he was about 28-35 days old and hand feed him since then has grown quite a bit and Named him Roger. 

He certainly has taught me alot as I never had a pet before, The internet helped with so much information regarding these animals.

In July I decided to let out to see what he wanted to do, He flew away nice and High about 800 feet and headed south and the next evening came back. 

But he came back with a friend another pigeon, Roger came inside the new arrival didn't eventually I trapped her and named her Chocolate.

Now am at the stage where I feel I'm ready to breed them, My problem is they spend alot of time in the make shift loft I build them Is this normal ? 

Roger used to sit on my shoulder and fall asleep now spends his time with chocolate, it's neat to see them Bill each other but he has become aggressive especially around his loft this is normal right ? 

I'll post up a vid if someone tells me how !


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Another question 

How long does it take after Roger does his deed, does Chocolate lay an egg usually ? So I know when to expect, I can't seem to find it anywhere on the net 

( I know what time of day she will lay it and all that)


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Rogersnest and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Yes, it is quite normal what Roger did. Before he met Chocolate, he saw you as the closest to his kind, as another pigeon of sorts, and now, well, he has his real partner.He will peck at you and stay close to her. In time,he will probably get used to you and Roger will understand that everything is alright between you and them.

Now, as far as the baby issue, we have not raised any yet, but someone with more expertise in that area will be along soon. I did read that it is 10 days or so after a pigeon has mated create a fertile egg.

Enjoy your pigeons and pigeon talk as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Roger sounds like a wonderful bird!

Wow, Roger found a mate pretty quickly didn't he? He was also very smart to bring her to a warm, caring and loving environment.

As Bev said, it is quite normal for your pet to divert most of his attention to his mate, and he will be very protective of his territory and especially the nest. Yep, they usually will lay an egg within ten days of mating.

This has been a real concern for many people who have had a pet pigeon, once another bird is introduced they are not as friendly as they once are, and that is what comes with the territory.

Regarding the video, you just need to post the link or web address of your video, that should work.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Rogersnest said:


> Now am at the stage where I feel I'm ready to breed them, My problem is they spend alot of time in the make shift loft I build them Is this normal ?


they love their home and are happy to be there with you. please don't let them out because a hawk might kill them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Coolpigeon - great to see you posting. Are you keeping up with Tooter's adventures in the story forum? He is a SUPER pigeon, you know


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

No Roger was an indoor bird, and will be staying indoors from now on, He's too cute, same for chocolate. 

No I live in the City of Vancouver I don' t think there many Hawks lurking in the City


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Rogersnest and a warm welcome to our forum.You have two very lucky pigeons there.When you get a chance, we would love to see a picture of Chocolate and Roger.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Coolpigeon - great to see you posting. Are you keeping up with Tooter's adventures in the story forum? He is a SUPER pigeon, you know


Thank you. I am trying to. The stories are long but papa said he will read them to us soon.Yes tooter is a hero to us.


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a picture of Roger up, I will Try and upload a video of them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

_Very handsome picture of Roger. Thanks for posting. _


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's the Video Of Roger and Chocolate


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Folks:

Click on the center of the pigeon picture to see the video of Roger and Chocolate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Folks:
> Click on the center of the pigeon picture to see the video of Roger and Chocolate.



Thanks, Victor.



Roger is INDEED quite handsome, it is no wonder he got a mate the first time out.  He looks like my Hamilton, and he always gets all the attention of the hens, but Roger is much younger.


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the good comments everyone ! He's soooo cute 

Another question would Chocolate make any noise when she lays her egg (s), and would she get larger in size prior to laying her egg, cause she's getting Bigger in the chest/belly area I noticed when I got home today that she is also waddling around like she's going to ?!


----------

